
Street pastors calm down drunken aggro after closing time - pbowyer
http://new.spectator.co.uk/2015/12/what-do-you-do-when-theres-drunken-aggro-after-closing-time-send-in-the-street-pastors/
======
hanoz
> Street pastors calm down drunken aggros after closing time

At the risk of opening a Lego-built can of worms, the word aggro should not be
pluralised to aggros, as it refers to the activity, not its practitioners.

~~~
herbig
It's a British colloquialism.

------
dkokelley
Very interesting point about the difficulty police have in being a "friendly,
neutral presence". Is it possible to replicate the "street pastors'" success
through police presence, or does the uniform elicit a response that
antagonizes potential troublemakers?

~~~
ludamad
I think a uniform is fine, but they have to really be a certain kind of people
who see you doing something illegal and be friendly. Otherwise people will
treat them with the same suspicion.

~~~
throwaway049
I believe dkokelley meant could the police achieve the same result or does
their _police_ uniform cause a response among the drinking public that the
street pastor uniform does not. In my experience working in the ambulance
service, there is a threshold of aggro above which the police struggle to de-
escalate (but can still overpower). I can't say if street pastors can do any
better as I haven't worked alongside them.

